# White OUT!



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Eight inches so far, 2 foot drifts, supposed to snow all day. :snow:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear! I guess they did end up being correct in their predictions - glad you were prepared .

how are all the new goaties fairing?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, We usually get that weather but not so far this year. I hope the goats are all tucked in and staying warm. :snowlaugh: 
Do you have any babies due about now? If so, be ready. They love to do that to you.

I say, curl up with a good book, and stay warm yourself.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I love to look at snow through the window- it is so clean and makes everything so magical...............

Until I have to try to push a wheelbarrow through a foot of snow to pick out the horses and goats- then slog through it to carry water to all- then try to keep warm when the power goes out....... And do I try to go to down to keep an appointment? What's the risk in that?????

Have no power again -

O h how I do love the snow..........


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

*Photo Intense - Our day so far...........*

*Pictures from this a.m. At 8:00 we had 8 inches with 2 ft. drifts (we have 25 mph sustained winds with 45 mph gusts) and it's supposed to snow through the afternoon. Ten inches or more predicted.*














































*Ma - there is NO way we are coming out there!*


















*Okay - maybe for food we'll venture out!*


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

*Thank Goodness for wheelbarrows!*



enjoytheride said:


> I love to look at snow through the window- it is so clean and makes everything so magical...............
> 
> Until I have to try to push a wheelbarrow through a foot of snow


Yeah - that wheelbarrow in the pic was lots of fun to push! But, thank goodness for it. With goats in 3 different paddocks, it was a life saver to tote hay out to the barn, sheds, huts, dog houses, that everyone was hiding in!


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Brrrr..it looks as cold there as it feels here...It was 11 degrees this morning, which was warmer than yesterdays 4, with -18 windchill. We just had a winter storm the night before last, and they are predicting another one tonight with up to 8 inches more snow.. I just was out in the barn getting a kidding stall ready, and put my mini-Mancha, Indy, due next Wednsday(day 145 is tomorrow) in it with her sister Sparkle. She had some gunk on her tail this morning, and her tail looks crooked, although I didn't feel for ligaments....so I am ready if she kids, although it would be nice if she held off for at least a few days for warmer weather.....Right now I am dreamin of spring and watching all the young kids romp around in the green grass!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that is beautiful!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Last year I was trying to shovel my way to the barn. We had (As God is my witness), 13 foot tall by 12 feet wide, and 13 feet long. I know this for sure because we added a stall there for one of the horses this last fall, so we did not have to do that again, and of course we have not had much snow YET.
Stay warm, and bundle up well to go out.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Lots of rain but in the 50's. Looks like a pond in front of my house.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks about like it does here, we got 6 inches last night(no wind luckily) We had really bad winds the other night, it blew the door in on my dad's shop.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So how is the weather out there today? Have you had any breaks from the snow? 
Really I do not mind if you send some to me. I really do not like the snow but my ground sure does come Spring. :thumbup:


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Here in So. Central KS the sky is clear and sunny! Everything looked like a frozen fairy land this a.m. when it was only 11 degrees, but has warmed up to 41. We've had a little melt off, but the huge drifts are still here and most of the ground is still covered. Even though I hadn't intended to, I've decided that the girl that's due any day now is getting put in the barn for the duration. I don't want kids dropping on the frozen snow and with the night time lows in the 20s!


----------

